# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Military vehicles >  Multi-Utility Tactical Transport (MUTT), General Dynamics Land Systems, Sterling Heights, Michigan, USA

## Airicist

Developer - General Dynamics Land Systems

Multi-Utility Tactical Transport (MUTT)

precisionremotes.com/vehicle-mounted-rows/general-dynamics-mutt

----------


## Airicist

Military Robots - US Marines test awesome new futuristic military combat robots in action

Published on Jul 21, 2016




> US marines from 3rd Battalion, 5th Marine Regiment test the awesome futuristic new MAARS, MUUT, PD-100, Instant Eye & PGI Phantom military combat robots developed by the Marine Corps Warfighting Laboratory.
> 
> The Modular Advanced Armed Robotic System (MAARS) is a robot that is being developed by Qinetiq. A member of the TALON family, it will be the successor to the armed SWORDS robot. It has a different, larger chassis than the SWORDS robot, so has little physically in common with the SWORDS and TALON robots.
> 
> The Multipurpose Unmanned Tactical Transport (MUTT) robot is a a tethered unmanned vehicle designed to follow human movement, carry supplies and perform a wide range of possible missions for forces on-the-move. General Dynamics Land Systems has developed the Multi-Utility Tactical Transport, or MUTT – a 54-inch wide, five-foot long, 750-pound four-wheeled amphibious unmanned vehicle engineered to help dismounted infantry units.
> 
> The PD-100 Black Hornet Nano is a military micro unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) developed by Prox Dynamics AS of Norway, and in use by the Norwegian and British Army.
> 
> The unit measures around 10 × 2.5 cm (4 × 1 in) and provides troops on the ground with local situational awareness. They are small enough to fit in one hand and weigh just over half an ounce (16 g, including batteries).
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Article "This Machine Gun Robot Will Probably Lead the Uprising One Day"

by Matt Novak
May 9, 2017

----------

